# Anyone else??????



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

Got the train bug so bad that no matter what brand, or condition or age the piece, you just have to have it? I have so much Tyco, old LL and Mantua stuff in my collection that I'll never use let alone even know if they run, but there is something so cool about them. I even have an old Marx kit that afriend found in an attic that I have displayed. I notice that Tyco and Mantua seem to have modelled some stuff that is hard to find now, so maybe that's part of it.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I know the feeling. I haven't been involved in model railroading that long, but I thought I'd get a few cars out, last night, and run them around the track. I just moved, so they were still boxed up. I started pulling them out...and out...and out...and out...*L* I was like a kid on Christmas morning!


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

My wife thought it was kind a cool and still does, she also think I spend to much time with it as in( were going to be late if you don't stop and get ready)and I have just got started!!


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

In some guitar forums, it's called GAS, guitar aquisition syndrome, Not sure what it's called here. Maybe we can come up with something. Got any ideas?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

How about OTS: Obssessive Train Syndrom? 

In 4 months I've blown over a grand on the contents of two plastic storage bins...

...and I *don't* even have a freaking layout yet!:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

TRACKS ...

Train Retention & Acquisition Compulsion Klepto-Syndrome


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

change compulsion to adjective - "compulsive"


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good idea ...

TRACKS ...

Train Retention & Acquisition Compulsive Klepto-Syndrome


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Nuthin wrong widdat...My HO layout is 4 loops of track on just over 17 square feet---not quite enough room for 65 engines and 250+ cars. 

I used to do all the dolled up weathering, kitbashing and fine details---still do---but I've found great pleasure right now in just picking/cleaning/fixing/tweaking the old stuff. Even now I'm hunting for the third coach and locomotive for TYCO's Hooterville Cannonball from the old 60s TV show "Pettycoat Junction...picked these two up for peanuts in a forgotten junk box at a local open house...



















...How 'bout a 7-11 promo car...?










...or a *REALLY BLUE* Western Union car...?










...or a dual motored TYCO F9?










These are the pieces that carried the hobby into the mainstream that are now being tossed aside for the highly detailed, limited run stuff from Atlas, Kato and BLI. Their stuff is nice enough but, quite frankly, even if I could afford $35 boxcars, I don't know that I'd really want to. 

These pieces are hardly worth much but they were the stuff of dreams when I was growing up and will always have a home every time a $20 box load of them comes my way.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Shay,

I know what you mean ...

A few months back, I ebay-spent something like $22 (with shipping) to buy some bash-parts to repair my $12 old Tyco Sante Fe diesel loco. Seems crazy, but that Tyco loco was my very first HO train (early '70's), and with fond memories of my childhood, I am now thrilled to get the thing running again. Price was not the driving factor ... memories were!

TJ


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

We leave this morning to Alb. to do a tile job, were go'na stop and get a breakfast beracho and she said there's a train store right there do you want to go in, I said if I go in there were go'na be late. 
Well let me say I was a kid in a candy store the good thing I only had 20 bucks or should I say they have my 20 bucks.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> Nuthin wrong widdat...My HO layout is 4 loops of track on just over 17 square feet---not quite enough room for 65 engines and 250+ cars.
> 
> I used to do all the dolled up weathering, kitbashing and fine details---still do---but I've found great pleasure right now in just picking/cleaning/fixing/tweaking the old stuff. Even now I'm hunting for the third coach and locomotive for TYCO's Hooterville Cannonball from the old 60s TV show "Pettycoat Junction...picked these two up for peanuts in a forgotten junk box at a local open house...


Ooh ooh... I just got a complete set of Roundhouse Old Time cars... 



















TRACKS is good except that Klepto implies theft.

How about Terminal Railroad Acquisition Cleaning and Keeping Syndrome...

...because we *know* this will *only* end when were dead.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Rocky Mountian said:


> We leave this morning to Alb. to do a tile job, were go'na stop and get a breakfast beracho and she said there's a train store right there do you want to go in, I said if I go in there were go'na be late.
> Well let me say I was a kid in a candy store the good thing I only had 20 bucks or should I say they have my 20 bucks.


You have probably already left for Alb., but I was going to mention Wig-Wag, LLC at 3540 North Pan American Freeway N.E. I am going to check it out this summer when I make my trip there. Hoping it's interesting and not expensive.


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

I haven't been there yet but will get there soon and let you know.


----------

